# Galatians, the Jerusalem Council, and James



## MarieP (Jan 25, 2011)

I read an old thread on part this topic: http://www.puritanboard.com/f45/galatians-jerusalem-council-23796/

It was mentioned that where you place the Galatians doesn't matter to its content, but I'm wondering if placing it before the Council would clear up why the Council's letter didn't go into the doctrine of justification by faith?

Also, do you think James was written before or during the time that Galatians was being circulated, rather then later after Paul has more time to explain what he means by the faith that justifies? Do you think Moo is correct in his argument? 

The letter of James - Google Books


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 25, 2011)

When I was preaching through Galatians, I had an answer to this. I honestly can't remember it right now. Argh! Old age.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 25, 2011)

James sounds as if he's tackling those who are abusing the doctrine of justification by faith alone in Christ alone to say that they can do what they want to or not do what they should do.

The Jerusalem Council did deal with justification but not in as many words, at least not in the record we have.



> But some men came down from Judea and were teaching the brothers, "Unless you are circumcised according to the custom of Moses, you cannot be saved."
> And after Paul and Barnabas had no small dissension and debate with them, Paul and Barnabas and some of the others were appointed to go up to Jerusalem to the apostles and the elders about this question. (Acts 15:1-2, ESV)



Salvation is a broader concept than justification, including e.g. adoption and sanctification (the production of good works). But at least it includes justification as foundational. These men seem to have been saying that you could not be right with God unless you were circumcised.

*Peter*


> and he made no distinction between us and them, having cleansed their hearts by faith.(Acts 15:9)



*Peter*


> But we believe that we will be saved through the grace of the Lord Jesus, just as they will." (Acts 15:11)



Justification/salvation by faith alone.

*James*


> Therefore my judgment is that we should not trouble those of the Gentiles who turn to God, (Acts 15:19, ESV)



I.e. it is not necessary to do these things for salvation - and by implication has never been.

*James*


> but should write to them to abstain from the things polluted by idols, and from sexual immorality, and from what has been strangled, and from blood.



Not because doing any of these things is necessary in order to get right with God and be justified, but because eating things strangled and eating blood were particularly offensive to their Jewish brethren, because eating things polluted by idols was an exercise of liberty that was open to misunderstanding, and because avoiding sexual immorality wasn't necessary for their justification but for their sanctification, and was a particular problem in some Gentile circles that needed to be emphasised.


----------



## ServantsHeart (Jan 25, 2011)

Richard Tallach said:


> abusing the doctrine of justification by faith alone


 I agree with this,the abuse of it and a failure to understand the work of Sanctification where true grace is resident.
Shall we continue in Sin that Grace may abound? GOD forbid may it never be! Faith without works is dead and a said Faith only, no a active Faith flowing from Eternal Life.

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




MarieP said:


> why the Council's letter didn't go into the doctrine of justification by faith?


 Remember Peters mini sermon or teaching just before the councils ruling? Peter touches upon the issue of Fatih being all that is required for those whom the Spirit has worked in and upon not the Ceremonial aspect of the Law. I think he touches upon Justification by Faith alone by saying what he said. I think they did not put it in the letter because it was not the time or place for it,they would be taught the Doctrine later in the Church setting more formally and fully. I forgot about James also giving a mini teaching following Peters comments,good thoughts by the Apostles in such simple language.


----------



## MarieP (Jan 25, 2011)

ServantsHeart said:


> Remember Peters mini sermon or teaching just before the councils ruling? Peter touches upon the issue of Faith being all that is required for those whom the Spirit has worked in and upon not the Ceremonial aspect of the Law. I think he touches upon Justification by Faith alone by saying what he said.



Yup! Not addressing that mini sermon but the letter itself. Either Paul and Barnabas filled in the gaps when they delivered the letter or, I was thinking possibly the letter itself didn't quote Peter because Paul had already written Galatians and the churches were aware of the theology behind it. Not disputing anything we heard in the superb preaching recently but thinking further about it and the connection with Galatians!


----------



## ServantsHeart (Jan 25, 2011)

MarieP said:


> Not disputing anything we heard in the superb preaching recently but thinking further about it and the connection with Galatians!


 I sort of misunderstood you question made a correction to my comment.


----------



## MarieP (Jan 25, 2011)

Good point, Steve! The issue at hand was circumcision and dietary laws, do the Gentiles need to become distinctly Jewish for the blessings of Abraham to come upon them. No, they don't because the Spirit was given to the Gentiles after they believed. God accepted them without their passing through Judaism. And as Peter reminds them, they're saved by the grace of God, just as the Jews are. The issue was "let's not put any unnecessary burdens on these Gentile brothers, but we also don't need any divisions and offense within the church, so we will lay some 'burdens' upon them as a temporary measure."


----------

